# Just got some new friends today



## kr1cket (Mar 19, 2012)

Picked up a few new friends in Portland while driving home from the pool tournament. So excited...

Female Jungle Carpet Python (she is alot more golden in color than these pics show....)












Crocodile Skink (was told he's a male, but they sounded unsure)
















Sorry for the horrible pics... Used my cell phone since my digital camera is buried somewhere.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Mar 19, 2012)

Cool reptiles!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 19, 2012)

the last one is so cutttteee!


----------



## agent A (Mar 19, 2012)

cute reptiles :wub:


----------



## kr1cket (Mar 19, 2012)

I walked into the House of Reptiles in Portland on my way home, just to check it out and see if there was anything I needed for my mantids.... And I fell in love with them both. The skink is adorable and so sweet. He plays dead when you pick him up. Lol.... Now gotta think of names....


----------

